# SOS!! URGENT!



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

URGENT!
My friend has just lost her beautiful GSD bitch whilst whelping a litter :'(
She has been left with 12 orphan pups.
Does anyone on the forum know of a bitch with milk who could help??
Please pm me if you hear of one?
Many thanks.x


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, Vida! I am so sorry for your friend. :'(

You should consider writing an email to the Vizsla Talk list, as the list is populated by breeders who may be better able to help. Be sure to let us know the location of your friend.

Hoping for a good outcome for those beautiful new lives. I am sorry that they came at such a price.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Vida, can you post an approx location?


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes,sorry,near me- west of England 
Bath area,somerset.Uk
I'm in shock,it's been awful.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

01458 252656
somerset animal rescue, they may not be able to assist, but maybe, hopefully, put you in contact with a body that can..godspeed!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

So so sorry for you and your friend's loss!  We'll be keeping the pups in our prayers!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bottle feeding, poor pups :'(


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: SOS!! URGENT! < update >*

Thank you all! 
Our prayers have been answered and a foster bitch has been found 
Signs are promising,but it's early days.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

So sorry for that loss Vida but really glad you have found a foster Mum! Fingers and paws crossed everything works out


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Photo of the Month May 2013*

Update
I just called my friend who has been in the whelping box the whole time with foster mum and pups- all 12 doing well so far.
They were very noisy while we were trying to talk.  which is a good sign.
Fingers crossed X
Thank you for all your prayers.
Do I get a prize for photo of the month? Only kidding!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Re: Photo of the Month May 2013*

German Shepherd dog
Not GSP


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Re: Photo of the Month May 2013*

A more recent pic


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: Photo of the Month May 2013*

What a blessing for those tiny pups...
Do you have the whole story posted somewhere? Would love to read more about the pups and the Foster mama!
PS Happy Mothers Day to all Mamas...What a perfect weekend for this to take place!
I dint know if you celebrate in the UK... but it is a big weekend here in the USA
Thank you so much for the Adorable pictures too!!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Re: Photo of the Month May 2013*

Hi, yes the story was called SOS.
We do have mothers day ,but over here it's in March.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Re: Photo of the Month May 2013*

Vida, I'll move these last few posts into SOS thread


----------

